# Pics from the weekend...



## stevethekiwi (Feb 29, 2008)

just wanted to share the great outdoors of NZ


----------



## stevethekiwi (Feb 29, 2008)

*and a few more...*

yep - this is my other addiction


----------



## oneadam12 (Feb 29, 2008)

A little resizing for you Kiwi


----------



## oneadam12 (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice pics by the way


----------



## Old Monkey (Feb 29, 2008)

You can rescue Irish men?


----------



## stevethekiwi (Mar 1, 2008)

Old Monkey said:


> You can rescue Irish men?



hahahahahaha


PS thanks for the resize... one day ill work out how to do it


----------



## stevethekiwi (Mar 1, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Great pics Steve!
> 
> I haven't been diving in a while and miss it. I'm certified to the PADI Rescue Diver level.



Cool... If you're ever out this way look me up and i'll take you for some great diving

I'm trying to talk the wife into letting me buy an inspiration rebreather. It's only $15,000...  
But, you can go to a depth of 100m no issues  thats over 150psi of pressure!!!

Went out with a guy last week who had just dived a wreck at 100m. He was down there for 25 minutes, and had 5.5 hours of decompression. Apparantly its best to take a handfull of playboys with you for entertainment on the way up - the plastic coating makes them "water" proof


----------

